
Show HN: D3D11 Port of Advanced Visualization Studio for Winamp - Const-me
https://github.com/Const-me/vis_avs_dx
======
Const-me
I have not used any frameworks or game engines, just Direct3D 11 and a few
libraries like DXTK and GTEngine. Here’s a complete list:
[https://github.com/Const-
me/vis_avs_dx/blob/master/legal.txt](https://github.com/Const-
me/vis_avs_dx/blob/master/legal.txt)

Because it’s Direct3D, the compatibility is good, runs fine inside VMWare,
I’ve also tested on a couple of Windows laptops I have here. Not achievable
with OpenGL: [https://github.com/Const-me/GL3Windows#building-and-
running](https://github.com/Const-me/GL3Windows#building-and-running)

See also “Interesting Pieces” section of the readme on the front page of the
repository. The project contains quite a lot of interesting stuff: compiler of
a custom language, GPU profiler, etc.

